
LA County is using an algorithm to clear 50k pot convictions faster - Pamar
https://www.engadget.com/2019/04/01/los-angeles-california-pot-convictions-algorithm-san-joaquin/
======
hopler
Hooray for "algorithm", not "neural network".

